# Flat Head Pellets



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok well i bought a 1000fps daisy pellet gun and shot a squirrel and it made a sound like someone hittin a slab of meat with a baseball bat and knoked it clean out of the tree so my conclusion it with that much fps that a flat head pellet has more knockdown power than pointed pellets i have yet to try hollow points but those are soon to come :sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't like using target pellets or hollow points for hunting. The hollow points don't travel as straight as pointed tipped ones do from my gun and target pellets are for... well... target shooting.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

The flat head pellets expand Quikily and penetrate very little therefore they are good for hingh powered 177 pellet rifles like yours in wich most of the time penetrates through without using all the pellets energy

the down side is that at long distance they are inacurate and loose most of there energy due to there poor wind resistance


----------

